# Dozer is very sick!



## hollybry (Feb 13, 2010)

I got up this morning to find bloody mucas in the hall, bathroom, living room and kitchen! It was really gross, scary and stinky. I didn't know who had done it. Could have been Mimi or Dozer. After I got everything cleaned up, Dozer goes into the hallway and passes another pile of this bloody mucus goo out his hind quarters!
He was kind of lazier than usual this weekend, and his tummy was making all kind of wierd noises Friday night. Squeeks, sqwuaks and grumbling.
I got him to the vet, and they have checked is fecal (if you can call it fecal) and said no parasites. They have done xrays and blood work and cannot find anything. Nothing lodged in his intestines or anything. Now they say he is throwing up.
What is wrong with my little guy??? The vet said maybe it was food poisoning. Maybe he ate something dead or out of a garbage can outdoors that has made him sick! They are keeping him tonight and putting him on an IV.


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm sorry I can't help but I will keep Dozer in my prayers.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am sooo sorry! It's awful when they are sick, especially when the vet doesn't know what's wrong! You will be in my thoughts. I hope he is better soon!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

It sounds like an irritated stomach. Billy did this when I got some dog food with barley in it. It was scary as heck, but the vet gave him subcutaneus fluids, (iv solution under the skin), recomended not feeding him for 24 hours, then to start him on boiled chicken and rice. Within two days, he was fine as ever. He just needs to give his stomach a rest for right now. Best wishes Dozer will be well soon.


----------



## hollybry (Feb 13, 2010)

I hope it is only an irritated stomach. He is a rescue that we have had for about 1-1/2 months and have totally fallen in love with him. It was hard to leave him at the vets today. They told me to call them around 7 pm tonight to get an update. They are giving him an IV tonight. I hope he can come home tomorrow. Scary when the vet doesn't even know what it could be.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your little guy, I hope he gets well soon xx


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh no 
Poor little Dozer
Hope hall goes well and it is nothing serious


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

Have they done bloodwork? It sounds like what Kali went through last year with anaplasmosis; she developed immune-mediated thrombocytopenia as a result, and it was a couple of months after tick exposure. I'm glad they have him on an IV right away. How awful for you and for him - good luck.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Lulubelle has this problem and hers was diagnosed as colitis (she also suffers from extreme food allergies) She is on a very strict diet and she gets only one kind of snack and that is it. 
I hope your little one will be ok and that it is nothing serious.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

This is not so uncommon for Chihuahuas; try not to panic. Hopefully it will clear up 
with supportive care from your Vet. Please keep us posted on how Dozer is doing.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Bless him...I hope it is nothing too serious and that he is back on his paws and feeling better soon.


----------



## hollybry (Feb 13, 2010)

Thank you for everyone's support and feedback. The vet called me about 7pm this evening to tell me he was doing okay. She said his white blood cells were elevated and because she found nothing in the xrays, she feels pretty strongly that has to be something he ate. She said maybe there was a rotten carcass around, like a dead bird or something. Said it is more like a garbage or food poisoning. He is staying at the vets overnight and I will call them at 9 in the morning. Mimi misses him and so does everyone else. Funny how they grow on you so quickly!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh no. Sounds awful. Hope he's on the mend already.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Hope he feels better and that you will get good news this morning. Quigley sends puppy pats!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Hope you can take him home by tomorrow  Poor Dozer. Hope he is doing ok and will get better soon !


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

Hollybry, how was Dozer's platelet count? How is he doing today? Hope all is well.


----------



## hollybry (Feb 13, 2010)

Don't know what his platelet count was. I called at 9 this morning, but the vet was in surgery. The technician said he had not thrown up or had the bad bowel movements since yesterday at 2 pm. Unfortunately, she didn't have any further information. I will give the vet a little while and call this afternoon.
Hope I can take him home today!


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

How is little Dozer? Is he back home yet? Hope he's better x


----------



## hollybry (Feb 13, 2010)

I spoke with the vet at about 2 this afternoon. They are going to give him some food and water and see if he keeps it down. She said to call her around 7 tomight to see if he can come home.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hope Dozer is home and has a speedy recovery.


----------



## hollybry (Feb 13, 2010)

Dozie is home! Vet still isn't really sure what it was. He ate this afternoon and has kept it down. When Dozie got home he was so happy! He ran and grabbed his toy football and pranced around all proud. He is running around here like all is well. The vet gave us some meds and some bland canned dog food to use for a while. Hope whatever happened doesn't happen again! Thanks for all your prayers!


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Glad to hear he's home and better  x


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Happy to hear your Dozer is home....he sounds very happy to be home too...


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Happy to hear that Dozer is home! They are like little children.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so happy dozer is back to his playful self these little guys can sure scare us


----------

